# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Toxic toads threaten ecological disaster for Madagascar

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Toxic toads threaten ecological disaster for Madagascar*

Researchers plead for action against invasive amphibian already poisoning native species.
*Full Article*

----------

